# [localisation] problème d'accentuation (RESOLU)

## Prodigy44

Voici le problme, les accents dans la console ne passe pas mais la localisation marche.

cd test

-bash: cd: test: Aucun fichier ou r?pertoire de ce type

Tout le reste marche par exemple nano fichier :

^G Aide      ^O Écrire    ^R Lire fich.^Y Page préc.^K Couper    ^C Pos. curs.  

^X Quitter   ^J Justifier ^W Où est    ^V Page suiv.^U Coller    ^T Orthograp.

Tout marche bien aussi sous mon interface graphique (fluxbox).

Donc il s'agit sans doute d'un problème de font, voici qques paramètres :

#locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

mon fichier /etc/rc.conf :

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

EXTENDED_KEYMAP="windowkeys"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" #j'ai essay aussi CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

...

mon fichier /etc/env.d/02locales:

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

J'ai rien mis dans /etc/profile

J'ai donc mis  jour le systme :

/etc/init.d/consolefont 

env-update 

source /etc/profile (pas vraiment utile ici)

Mais rien y fait .

Si y en a qui ont des idées je suis preneur.Last edited by Prodigy44 on Wed Dec 24, 2003 12:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yuk159

Je suis aussi entrain de chercher une solution au meme probleme que toi mais pour l'instant en vain  :Sad: 

Peut-etre un module au noyau mais je vois pas vraiment lequel   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sebbb

Si j'ai bien compris votre problème, je l'ai résolut en plaçant :

```
LANG=fr_FR@euro
```

dans le fichier /etc/env.d/02local

Mais je sais pas si c'est bien ça... :)

----------

## yuk159

Non sebbb j'ai bien cette variable sur mon systeme tout comme Prodigy44 si tu regarde ses locales  :Wink: 

Merci en tout cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Ben je pensais au noyau (2.4.22 que j'ai recompilé pour le portable) mais j'ai installer une gentoo sur un autre pc et la meme probleme (mais le noyau est un gentoo-source 2.4.20-r6 et conf par gentoo) donc je pense pas que ca vienne du noyau...

Aller en avant les recherches ...

----------

## bouba

Ca ne pourrait pas etre lie a l'oubli d'activation de ce qui va bien dans 

File Systems -> Native Language Support des fois?

les modules qui sont presents dans cette section autorise une localisation pour la console donc les FS).

Vu qu'apparemment tout le reste de vos confs est correct.

Pas sur mais bon, on sait jamais.  :Smile: 

A+

Bouba

----------

## Prodigy44

Je recompile ca de suite et je te dis

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon j'ai recompilé avec les paramètres suivant ;

File systems  --->   

Native Language Support  --->  

 <*> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

 <*> Codepage 863 (Canadian French)  

 <*> NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)  

 <*> NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

Mais bon c'est toujours pareil..

toujours les accents remplacé par des ?

----------

## bouba

erf. :(

Pourtant a priori, c'est le seul diff de conf que j'ai vu entre toi et moi du point de vue localisation. J'ai active l'unicode sur mon noyau, a part ca, c'est la meme. :-?

Je vais regarder a nouveau la conf, mais la je seche. :-?

----------

## Prodigy44

J'essaye avec l'utf la  :Smile: )

----------

## Prodigy44

bon j'ai recompiler avec l'utf :

<*> NLS UTF8

Mais rien y fait

----------

## Prodigy44

Y a un truc trop bizarre

le bug je l'ai pas sous X il met bien l'accentuation dans Eterm mais pas en mode console simple ...

----------

## yuk159

Nous avons donc bien le meme probleme tous les deux  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est de UTF8 j'avais deja essaye et j'avais aussi fait choux blanc.

Ca fait un petit moment deja que je cherche d'ou cela peu venir ... et malheureusement je vois de moins en moins d'ou cela peu provenir  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

Mort de rire je viens d'essayer sur ma slack, et malgre la localisation en francais j'ai le meme prob.

Dommage j'avais une mandrake cette semaine j'aurai pu regarder aussi

----------

## ghoti

Si cela peut servir :

 */etc/profile wrote:*   

> LANG=fr_BE
> 
> LC_ALL=fr_BE@euro
> 
> MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-15
> ...

 

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> KEYMAP="be-latin1.map.gz"
> 
> SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"
> 
> EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"
> ...

 

Jusqu'il y a peu, j'avais également ce problème d'accents mais il provenait de "CONSOLETRANSLATION" qui était commenté.

----------

## bouba

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jusqu'il y a peu, j'avais également ce problème d'accents mais il provenait de "CONSOLETRANSLATION" qui était commenté.

 

Apparemment Prodigy44 l'a lui aussi positionne ce flag au vue de son premier post ...  :Confused: 

Est-ce que par hasard tu as modifie le default dans native language support de ton kernel?

----------

## yuk159

Je viens de positionner CONSOLETRANLATION (elle etais commente aussi)

Mais cela ne change rien

```
cd truc

-bash: cd: truc: Aucun fichier ou r?pertoire de ce type
```

Et le seule diff que je vois avec ton fichier c'est : LANG=fr_FR

Je commence a me demander si on devrais pas tous migrer en Belgique  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bouba wrote:*   

> Est-ce que par hasard tu as modifie le default dans native language support de ton kernel?

 

Il est sur "iso8859-15"

Mais je doute que cela ait quelque-chose à voir.

Ces options ne concernent pas la console mais la manière dont sont traduits les noms de fichiers sur les filesystems ...

----------

## bouba

J'aurai tendance a dire que ca vient de la alors.

A priori par defaut il est sette a : iso8859-1 (en tout cas chez moi c'etait le cas), fallait juste que je m'en souvienne.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon j'ai installer une mdk 9.2 cet apres midi sur un autre pc..

donc je viens d'essayer et ben la console est en anglais et quand je tappe #locale

j'obtiens tout fr_FR@euro sauf LC_ALL

Sinon je trouve la mdk bien réussit au premier abord, elle intègre bien lilo bootsplash et la suite, les mecs bossent bien ...

Bon le pire c'est que moi j'ai mes deux gentoos qui font ca :

Une avec un kernel configuré/ compilé maison et l'autre avec genkernel gentoo-source

et les deux me font le même problème à savoir les accents sont remplacés dans la console par des ? MAIS la console (Eterm) en graphique marche ...

Bizarre Bizarre serait-ce ma premiere publication a bugzilla, j'hesite ...

----------

## bouba

change le default des native support (la ligne du haut) et ca devrait rouler.

----------

## Prodigy44

j'ai pas compris 

tu peux développer stp

----------

## bouba

En fait, dans la section native support, la premiere entree est le default utilise. (la toute premiere ligne de la section)

Si ton systeme est comme le mien a l'initial, il doit etre positionne a iso8859-1 (anglais sans accents donc).

change-le par iso8859-15 et tu devrais voir ton probleme resolu si je ne me plante pas. :)

----------

## Prodigy44

Je viens de recompiler le noyau en enlevant iso8859-1 rien a faire 

c'est toujours le meme probleme

----------

## ghoti

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> c'est toujours le meme probleme

 

Bon et bien j'ai été trop rapide : j'ai l'immense joie (  :Sad:  ) de vous annoncer que j'ai finalement la même maladie !

Apparemment, cela ne touche que la commande "cd" et uniquement en mode texte.

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que d'autres commandes affichent correctement le même message :

 *Quote:*   

> bigben root # cd aaaaa
> 
> bash: cd: aaaaa: Aucun fichier ou r?pertoire de ce type
> 
> bigben root # ls aaaaa
> ...

 

Au moins, ce n'est déjà pas un problème global mais d'un autre côté, c'est chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.

Seul indice : "cd" est une commande interne de bash tandis que les deux autres sont des commandes externes ...

----------

## bouba

[EDIT!!!!]

Bon apres reveillage un peu dur pour moi, je suis sous zsh!

J'ai cree un user sous bash et j'ai effectivement le meme probleme.

Il ne reste plus qu'a voir s'il y a moyen de forcer la loca de bash, ou alors passer a zsh! :o)

[/EDIT!!!!]

----------

## yuk159

Bin au moins on sait que c'est localise sur certaines commandes sous bash c'est deja pas mal  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

 *bouba wrote:*   

> Si ton systeme est comme le mien a l'initial, il doit etre positionne a iso8859-1 (anglais sans accents donc).

 

L'iso8859-1 est le jeu de caractères par défaut pour la plupart des pays occidentaux, et il y a des accents dedans. Par contre il est vrai qu'il existe aussi l'iso8859-15, plus récent, destiné à inclure le symbole euro et modifier deux ou trois caractères pour je ne sais plus quelle langue.

Tout ça pour dire: Vive l'unicode! Oui, mais... UTF-8 ou UTF-16?  :Confused: 

EDIT:

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Bin au moins on sait que c'est localise sur certaines commandes sous bash c'est deja pas mal 

 

Je viens de jeter un oeil dans ma console et le problème se pose pour les commandes intégrées dans bash, pour en avoir une liste complète, c'est la rubrique "BUILTIN SHELL COMMANDS" très très loin dans le man. Donc c'est bash qui ne prend pas en compte correctement les variables d'environnement.

----------

## yuk159

Merci Leander, je sais pas du tout ou commencer a chercher mais au moins on a avance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> c'est la rubrique "BUILTIN SHELL COMMANDS" très très loin dans le man. Donc c'est bash qui ne prend pas en compte correctement les variables d'environnement.

 

info bash, c'est plus près  :Wink: 

Il est bien possible en effet que bash fasse un peu bande à part question environnement.

Justement d'ailleurs, la plupart des autres messages d'erreur restent en anglais (chez moi du moins) ...

----------

## ghoti

Bon, ça va, j'ai trouvé (merci gougueule !  :Smile:  )

Toute l'explication est ici

En résumé : 

- quand on lance un xterm, bash reçoit les locales à partir de l'environnement, comme n'importe quel autre programme.

- au login cependant, l'environnement n'est pas fixé et donc bernique pour les locales.

Le bug, c'est qu'il devrait pouvoir s'adapter dynamiquement au changement d'environnement mais qu'il ne le fait pas.

- si on lance un subshell en console, là ça remarche...

Reste à voir s'il y a un patch quelque part. Je continue ma lecture  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Dernières nouvelles : le problème a déjà été rapporté sur bugs.gentoo (bug #29665)

Quelqu'un propose une solution originale :

- positionner LC_ALL dans .bashrc

- à la ligne suivante, taper cd /fixforbug29665 >/dev/null 2>&1 où  "fixforbug29665" est un répertoire inexistant.

J'essaie tout de suite ...

===========

[EDIT]

En effet : CA MARCHE !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

/me trouve que ce bug est très amusant, et que le workaround en est bien digne. 

/me ne veut pas savoir d'où ça vennait, et ne veut pas que ce soit corrigé pour de vrai.

/me pense que c'est bien trop beau comme ça, et qu'il y a des mystères qu'il faut savoir préserver.

/me se dit aussi qu'il devrait retourner travailler au lieu d'écrire des bêtises.

----------

## ghoti

Pour ceux qui préfèrent quelque-chose de plus propre et qui ne reculent pas devant la bidouille, il y a une explication technique et un patch non-officiel à cette adresse  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

TGL : désolé de casser le mystère ...  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Et le pire c'est que ca marche !!!  :Mr. Green: 

 Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti  Merci ghoti 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Niko

Kikoo ;p

Juste histoire de parle sans rien apporter de neuf ...

Je n'ai pas encore testé les solutions propsées par Ghoti ( mea culpa )

Par contre ce que j'ai pu constaté en mode text :

- mêmes symptômes sur "cd" mais pas sur "ls"

- avec "vi"/"vim": impossible de coller des caractères accentués en dehors des combinaisons Alt+xxx ... par contre le copier/coller de lignes contenant déja ces caractères marche très bien ( pour ca c'est surement ma map clavier qui est incorrecte ... )

- les pages man en français s'affichent correctement

- a l'IUT que je fréquente en cours du soir, les postes en RedHat 9 ne présentent aucun de ces symptômes ... mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder la config ...

Voila pour ma contrib a 2 balles ... je vais creuser un peu ...

Désolé pour le up qui sert a rien mais fallait que j'en parle ;p

Amitiés,

Niko

----------

## bouba

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'iso8859-1 est le jeu de caractères par défaut pour la plupart des pays occidentaux, et il y a des accents dedans. Par contre il est vrai qu'il existe aussi l'iso8859-15, plus récent, destiné à inclure le symbole euro et modifier deux ou trois caractères pour je ne sais plus quelle langue.
> 
> 

 

Mea culpa et merci pour ses infos. :)

----------

## Gentree

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui préfèrent quelque-chose de plus propre et qui ne reculent pas devant la bidouille, il y a une explication technique et un patch non-officiel à cette adresse 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> TGL : désolé de casser le mystère ... 

 

Chapeau le mec qu'a pisté cela! Il a du creuzé.

Malheureusement je viens de emergé readline-5.0-r1 et c'est pareil.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Moi, j'ai des characters zarbis style N inversé pour le é, donc meme pb mais je doit avoir un autre police de base. Chiant.

 :Cool: 

----------

